# how to ZOOM a pic and then clear the image?



## wizerd (Jul 24, 2005)

can any one tell me how to zoom the picture 2-10 times and still make it clear to visible by the naked eyes.it is very important.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 24, 2005)

AFAIK, only optical zooming can do a 10x and maintain the same legiblity. U can try zooming with photoshop or other high end s/w which incorporates better zooming algorithms.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 24, 2005)

Once an optical image has been digitized and saved as a file, picture detail is limited by the density of pixels. If you zoom and, at the same time, increase the pixel count to avoid a blocky appearance, the software will try to guess what the added pixels should be in terms of colour and brightness.

No software can tell with 100% accuracy what goes in between adjacent pixels, because it has no way of knowing what the original analog picture was. It can only make an intelligent guess by interpolation. Even a simple software like Irfanview can produce quite good results.

When using Irfanview to resize an image, use the resample mode instead of a simple resize.


----------



## cheetah (Jul 24, 2005)

Theres no way to do that.....Anyways u can try Image Enlarger from www.imagener.com .It can reduce pixelisation ...

Like if u enlarge *Deep's* 80X80 avatar to 900X670...more than 10 times... using Imagener.....it will appear as:-

*img308.imageshack.us/img308/5431/deep1rq.th.jpg


----------

